# Is a. 270 too big for yotes?



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I was thinking of buying a new gun and was considering either a. 243 or. 270. I want a gun to use for pretty much anything I want. I will primarily use it for deer and yotes but if a. 270 is too big for yotes I'll go with the. 243. Please post your thoughts.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

dead nis dead either one can blow the crop out of one. i shoot them with my .308 all the time


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

depends what you want to shoot more, deer or coyotes, if your more serious about deer id get the 270


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

.243. Many on here use a .243, and with the right bullet they have alot of success. I don't know of many that use a .270, and I personally think it is too big. I would think that for your intended purposes, the .243 would be the best choice as a dual purpose rig. Just make sure you get a barrel twist that will stabilize the various bullets you plan to shoot.

KD


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my 243 does fine on dogs and deer


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

can't go wrong with the .243.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Good dual-purpose gun the .243. Good advise on the "intermediate"twist barrel too. While it won't be super accurate with anything, it'll be more than adequately accurate with just about every thing. Should be able to handle from the 87 grain "heavy" varmint bullets up to 105 grain deer lods should be plenty accurate.


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

One last question, I've heard that. 22-250s are only good for 1000 shots. Is it true, and are all high powered rifles the same way?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bigtimehunter said:


> One last question, I've heard that. 22-250s are only good for 1000 shots. Is it true, and are all high powered rifles the same way?


No and no. Unless you do an AWEFUL amount of shooting, youll probably never notice accuracy loss from a eroded .22-250 throat. It also depends on your definition of "ruined". Lots of hard core target guys replace or set back a barrel after less than a 1000 rounds (depending on caliber). For general hunting and general hunting ranges, youd probably never notice it.

Big cases with small bores will erode a throat (generally) faster than a small case or bigger bore. ex. A .243 has a lower expected throat life than a .308. Same case size (all else equal, same amount of gases), but the .243 is a smaller bore.


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Great thanks


----------

